# NAD T955 or Emotiva XPA-5



## Brunt (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for the newbish tone to this thread but I have focused my amp search on these two amps. 

Here is my setup: All Klipsch... RF-62ii, RC-3, RS-3 surrounds. My uses are 80% Movies 20% gaming and my room size is 21'x12'x8'

I know Emotiva runs sales a few times a year but I missed the July 4th one, but as of right now the XPA-5 is $899 and the NAD I can get for $699 at a local dealer. This will be my first multi channel amp and as of right now I have 3 Audiosource 100's bridged powering my front stage. The Audiosource's have to go and I want 5 channels because eventually I will go 7 channel and I only want my Onkyo RC-180 to run two channels due to excessive heat, etc. 

Hers is where I want your input. How will the 100 watts per channel difference (100x5 for the NAD 200x5 Emotiva) show itself, if at all? I just don't want to have buyer's remorse because I "settled" for less power. There are not many reviews out there for the NAD so I'm looking for input here because so far my threads here are yielding MUCH better results than surfing for reviews. 

I won't be moving for a long time and my mains are new and the surrounds are new to me. If I upgrade anything in the near future it would be the center channel to a RC-62ii. I hear great things about the Emotiva amps but at the end of the day I like spending less if I can. I also like the idea, and I know it can be overrated, of getting in the car and driving across town to pick up a piece of gear or return it. I have been burned with ID companies before. 

Thanks for any input guys...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

With Klispch speakers, I doubt you will need/notice the extra 100 watts. What is NADs warranty? The EMO might be worth more just for the 5 year warranty.

Also, you could always ask EMO if they could extend their sale for you. The worst thing that can happen is they will tell you no. Or you could just wait till the next sale. Christmas isn't that far away.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

You could also ask Emotiva about "b stock."


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too doubt you need 200 Watts when using Klipschs. NAD makes some nice sounding AVR's. I would also check out the Denon AVR-4311 and Onkyo TX-NR3008. I am including the latter two as they both offer Audyssey's fantastic MultEQ XT32 bundled with SubEQ HT. SubEQ alone used to be an 800 Dollar Standalone Product until these first XT32 AVR/SSP's were released with SubEQ HT. There are no guarantees that XT32 will always bundle SubEQ HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a pair of XPA-1 to power my Jamo R909. These can take peaks up to 800W/4ohm. I thought about the XPA-2 first, but the fellow Emotifans persuaded me and I didn't look back. 

So I want to pull the same stunt on you! :sn:

Here it goes. Indeed, Klipsches are so sensitive that they work with less power. On the other hand, I notice the towers can handle 500 Watt peak @ 8 ohm. You know what happens if you play loud and the speaker momentary wants more than the amp can provide? The amp smears out the power over a longer period than the musical program demanded. The result is muddy bass. Conclusion: you can never have to much power. You need it to deal with the peaks in an effortless manner. Power gives you tight bass. compare it with a 4 cilinder car: it works fine for cruising @60 mph, but a big engine does your lorrie-overtaking much more convincingly.

If I were you, and if you are 200% certain you will never get a pre-pro instead of a receiver, *get the XPA-3 for $699*! You said you wanted to upgrade the center speaker. Very wise! The LCR are the most power hungry. Let the AVR power all the surrounds. 

I have auditioned the Klipsch Ultra 2 (5.2) package and it was powered with an NAD AVR (can't remember which one). It worked perfect for movies, but was far less convincing when I asked to play a CD.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As efficiant as the Klipsh's are you won't need the extra power to play super loud and clean but FYI Emotiva usually has a sale at most major holidays which here at the end of the month we will be coming across one.:T


----------

